# Park City Condos or Circle J at Jeremy Ranch?



## janej (Feb 17, 2011)

We are going to visit Park City for the first time after Xmas 2011.  I have these two options for two families ( 4 adults, 4 teen boys).

1. Circle J at Jeremy Ranch, each family can have a 2 bedroom townhouse.  

2. Park City Condos, we have to share a 2 bedroom ( studio + 1 bedroom lock-out).  

Which one should I go with?   The adults want to spread out, the teens don't mind sleep on the couch.  They want to be close to town.  

Please help me decide if you are familiar with Park City.


----------



## Steve (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Jane,

If you want to be close to town, then you don't want the Circle J Club at Jeremy Ranch.  It is located in a nice residential area...but it is out by Interstate 80.  While fairly close to the factory outlet stores, it is far removed from the ski areas and from the shops and restaurants of old Park City.  It's like vacationing in the suburbs.  You have to drive to get anywhere from this location.

Steve


----------



## DanM (Feb 17, 2011)

If you are skiing and dealing with equipment, you want to be closer to town than Circle J. By the same token, that is too many people for Park City Condo. The good news is that Park City has a lot of timeshare units and an ongoing search should turn up either a second unit or something better. Sweetwater Lift Lodge, for example, has some two bedroom loft units that sleep 10 that might work better. Or, you could simply book one unit and hope for another nearby if you've got the trade power. It looks like an exchange in late December is going to take about 30 points or so. (Or you can book your travel and punt. On Tuesday, I booked a two bedroom in PC for this Saturday for 6 points).


----------



## janej (Feb 17, 2011)

I just called Circle J and spoke to a nice lady.  She said snow tires are necessary for winter.  Would that be true for both places?  

I am using RCI points for this trip.  I really wish the insurance works the same way as RCI weeks so that I can afford the confirm and switch option.  I think I am going to keep the Park Avenue condos for now.


----------



## eal (Feb 17, 2011)

The unit I stayed in the last time we were at Park City Condos had a murphy bed in the dining room as well as the pull-out sofa in the living room.  So if the adults are in the bedroom and studio, they will be able to spread out, and the teenagers probably won't mind the closer quarters downstairs.  Then you can still keep an eye out for another condo at Park City Condos closer to your arrival date, knowing that you can manage with just the one.  I would call Park City Condos tho and make sure you get a unit with a murphy bed.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2011)

It's very likely that snow tires will be necessary, but they will pretty surely be on whatever rental car you get there. Plus if you are in town  (P.C.) there is really good public transportation. iirc the buses are free.

Jim Ricks


----------



## janej (Feb 17, 2011)

eal said:


> The unit I stayed in the last time we were at Park City Condos had a murphy bed in the dining room as well as the pull-out sofa in the living room.  So if the adults are in the bedroom and studio, they will be able to spread out, and the teenagers probably won't mind the closer quarters downstairs.  Then you can still keep an eye out for another condo at Park City Condos closer to your arrival date, knowing that you can manage with just the one.  I would call Park City Condos tho and make sure you get a unit with a murphy bed.



Sounds like this will be the plan.  Did you use the pull-out sofa?   Is it comfortable?  I called Park Ave. and requested the studio and one bedroom to be together.  They gave me the last unit available for that week.  It is in the Aspen building with the Murphy bed and pull out sofa in the living room, another set of Murphy bed and pull out sofa in the studio.   Do you know anything about the Aspen building?


----------



## funtime (Feb 17, 2011)

I vote for neither.  Trading Places usually has some good Sweetwater inventory and that would be perfect - near the slopes and two bedroom units - maybe you could get two.  I believe that II might also have some but you may have to use a counselor as it may be screened out for some higher rated traders.  Not sure if RCI has Sweetwater or not.  Park City has a free bus that takes you and your teens all over town.  Keep on looking.  Funtime


----------



## janej (Feb 17, 2011)

I am not familiar with how Trading Places works, but I checked their website and did not find a week 52 Sweetwater.  There is a 2 bedroom sleeps 6 week 51 available.  It looks like we will need two units or a 3 bedroom unit.  I am not very confident about getting those for our group.   Week 52 has to be one of the hardest week to trade in at Park City, right?


----------



## eal (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi janej,
The sofa bed was very comfortable.  There really isn't much difference between the buildings at Park City Condos, the Aspen is close to the pool and saunas.


----------



## janej (Feb 18, 2011)

eal said:


> Hi janej,
> The sofa bed was very comfortable.  There really isn't much difference between the buildings at Park City Condos, the Aspen is close to the pool and saunas.



Thanks for the information.  I will keep the studio and 1 bedroom unit for now.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 21, 2011)

*Marriott's Mountainside*

We have traded four times in the last five years for Marriott's Downtown and Mountainside. Mountainside is right by the ski lift and very handy and we prefer these units.Jeremy ranch is on another planet and not convenient. We love Park City but you pay for it in ski season especially when they raise the already high cost meals another 35% or so.


----------



## janej (Feb 25, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> We have traded four times in the last five years for Marriott's Downtown and Mountainside. Mountainside is right by the ski lift and very handy and we prefer these units.Jeremy ranch is on another planet and not convenient. We love Park City but you pay for it in ski season especially when they raise the already high cost meals another 35% or so.



Is it possible to get Marriott's for the Xmas holiday?   I've noticed a studio available last Christmas.  But that was very last minute.  I would not be able to count on getting lucky.  I found the lift tickets are more reasonable at PC.  Costco sells them for less than $300 for six tickets.  Also the teen season pass seems to be unbelievable low price.  It is only $225 for the season if I read it right.


----------

